# Kribensis pair? Photos.



## Travillion (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey y'all,
I picked up a 'pair' of kris the other week for my 25g planted tank. They seem very healthy, nice and active, of course territorial however never causing any damage. Their colour has really popped since they have become established in the tank, so I thought I would finally share some photos of them and clarify with the experts that they are indeed 1.1. I am not interested in breeding, however I read that having a 1.1 is better then have 2.0 or 0.2 in regards to the whole aggression. All thoughts and opinions upon the topic are appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty. Are you looking for an ID? Gender?


----------



## Travillion (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey thank you,
Yes I should have been more specific. I believe I managed a 1.1 pair, but just wanted to double check! So a gender identification would be great, thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't get a reply here after a while you can try Lake Victoria and other Africans forum.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

You certainly do have one male, and one female. Good Luck with them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Travillion (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you all very much. I'm glad I was able to pick out a 1.1. 
Is there any food item in particular that kribs enjoy more then others? Right now they get omega one cichlid flakes, freeze dried bloodworms, micro veggie pellets and tropical flakes. Should I offer a frozen food source?


----------

